# 2011 Flashlight Collection Photo Thread



## alantch (Jan 5, 2011)

*BIG and small, bright and not so bright. Let's see them !!*



I'll start with my small collection.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Eric242 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here´s a shot I just took this weekend. Three lights didn´t show up for the shoot though.... had better things to do elswhere.






And a picture I took a few weeks ago. I´m not quite sure but I guess I already posted it here. before the replys were lost.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice photos Eric242!


----------



## torcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Posted before but lost in crash .


----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)

2011 Shot Show Crew


----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## jp2515 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## old4570 (Mar 15, 2011)

2011 and the collection just keeps growing


----------



## charlton (Mar 25, 2011)

very nice


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Jarcuja (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice colors! Are those from the lens or the emitter?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks,

I put some Colored led modules in there, so pure color directly from the emitter.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a new batch O`lights in today.






Enjoy.-


----------



## AB8XL (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## nbp (Apr 2, 2011)

I think this is everybody. Not nearly so impressive as some of these collections, but there's a few cool items in there I think. :thumbsup:









Arc AAA DS
BitZ Alum.
Fenix E01
Fenix LD01 SS
Fenix P3D Q5
(2) Inova X1
(3) Maglite 2AA
Mag 3D Jade
Quark MiNi Titanium AA Neutral
Ra Clicky Titanium SN 10017
Ra Clicky 140w
Ra Clicky High CRI
Ra Twisty 100
Ra Twisty 85 Tr
*ROP* HI Mag 2D
River Rock 1AA
(3) Surefire G2L (1 KX4, 2 P60L)
Surefire C2-HA w/NB SST50, McClicky
Surefire T1A
Milky L4 Boxter-w/K2 TFFC, Acorn firmware
Vector 35W HID


----------



## sbv (Apr 4, 2011)

torcher said:


> Posted before but lost in crash .


 
Hi torcher,

very nice collection!

As I started collecting 4 weeks ago, I don't know all of these nice lights.
What is the name of the cute lady in your first photograph?(i mean the light)

Thanks in advance.

cu
sbv


----------



## fl0t (Apr 4, 2011)

Yesterday I went on a road-trip with my girlfriend to the Irazú volcano and I took these:





















Here is a photo of the main crater just for fun:


----------



## Aaron123 (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a photo of the main crater just for fun:




[/QUOTE]

nice view ; ) and the collections are great


----------



## Ri22o (Apr 28, 2011)

*I may have a problem...*

I've been lurking around on this forum for a while, and decided I should finally register.

I don't know what all to say about myself, so feel free to ask about anything I don't cover in this rambling of a post. 

I don't know when it all started. I vaguely remember looking for a light to carry, and ended up with a Xenon Dorcy. Soon after, I wanted something a little better and smaller. I then went with an Inova X1. I wasn't happy with it, so for some reason I went bigger with the Inova X2. The problem I have with their lights is the horrible tail cap design. Somehow or another, I stumbled across the Nitecore PD series of lights. I did some research, and ended up ordering the EX10 with a GD+ from 4Sevens. I've carried it ever since, and it's pretty much exactly what I was looking for in an EDC light. It's leaps and bounds better than the Inovas, and with the pocket clip I can barely even tell I am carrying it.

I just picked up a Quark 123 Turbo X to add to the lights I already have. I am currently running it on the included 4Sevens 123s, but will probably order some 17670s for it. I will probably also order the deep carry clip, and find a good way to add it to my EDC items. I'll have to report back on this later.

In addition to the EX10, these are the other items I EDC:







Now, on to the worst part of this sickness. A while back I was looking for a nice, inexpensive lantern to use for camping. I kept reading about a River Rock lantern that was supposed to be the chiz. I looked everywhere for it, but with no luck. Well, apparently it had been discontinued. I ended up going with a Rayovac fluorescent lantern as I was in a hurry and it seemed the best option. I will also need to add that I am a sub-contractor and carry a 2C cell light and headlight in my work bag. In my search for these lights, I stumbled across the Sportsman Xtreme line from Rayovac. They are some of the best inexpensive lights I have ever used. So much so that I couldn't let a good thing disappear. I didn't want to be looking for one, and find out that they had been discontinued like the River Rock lanterns. So, like any smart man, I used the experience with the River Rock lantern and would buy them whenever they were cheap or would go on sale. They even had a lantern which replaced the fluorescent one I had bought. Needless to say, I guess I would always get to the store at the right time...











In addition to the ones in the picture, I also have a 2C cell and headlight in my work bag, and a 2AA in each car. That makes a total of six 2C, three of the smaller 3AAA, ten 2AA, four lanterns, and three headlights. You can never have too many lights, right? I should also add that I have a whole supply of batteries ready to feed these things, if needed.

Here are some of the other lights I have, or may not have, mentioned.







So, there you have it.


----------



## red_hackle (May 7, 2011)

1. Oveready Bronzed & Smoothied 6P - Moddoo L3N Triple
2. Oveready Custom HA Z2 w Cryos Cooling Bezel - Direct Drive Kerberos Quad
3. C2 w Cryos Cooling Bezel, "Slim" SW01 & LX2 Clip - 3-Mode High-CRI Kerberos Quad
4. C2 w C2M Adapter & M3 Head - Veleno Designs M3 LED Tower
5. McGizmo High-CRI Ti Mule
6. FM 1x18650 C2M Body w RPM Tailcap, Ribbed M3 Head - Nailbender 2-Mode XML Drop-in
7. Moddoolar TL65 Body w Oveready Custom HA Z59 & Z41 - Malkoff M60LF


----------



## Art (May 8, 2011)

Some that I had here at this house:












The ones that are missing are in "duty" in my car or at my other house and a very important one is arriving from HK 

HTC is there as it has a big led flash that works as flashlight if I want.


----------



## Ethen (May 8, 2011)




----------



## taewoopa (May 10, 2011)

My Current Mac's Torches Collection.

*Tri- EDCs and SST-50 lights*


----------



## Bass (May 10, 2011)

Awesome collection and great images! The DOF is so shallow on some of these; what aperture f/1.2 ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## taewoopa (May 10, 2011)

Bass said:


> Awesome collection and great images! The DOF is so shallow on some of these; what aperture f/1.2 ?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot for your compliment ! The aperture is f 2.8 ..


----------



## rich297 (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful collection, JJ!!!!! :bow:

Looks like every available metal from Mac is represented.

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Ekinorak (May 10, 2011)

My collection is sooo Budget compared!


----------



## taewoopa (May 10, 2011)

rich297 said:


> Beautiful collection, JJ!!!!! :bow:
> 
> Looks like every available metal from Mac is represented.
> 
> I'm jealous!!!


 
Hi, Rich !! Thanks so much for your kind words


----------



## shomie911 (May 23, 2011)

I've completely reprioritized my collection towards EDC-sized lights because they end up being the only ones I ever use, while the big ones sit on my desk.

Highly impressed with the Jet-1 PRO V3.0, the warm tint and smooth reflector coupled with a 14500 make this light have identical output/tint to my old Malkoff M60W / Surefire C2 combo, except with MORE throw...in a small AA-sized light. Perfect.

The Surefire/Vital Gear E1E/FB1 combo is tiny and a great EDC light. Despite how far LED technology has come, incan still reigns supreme in my mind.

Without further ado:






List:


Jetbeam Jet-1 PRO V3.0 (warm-tint, smooth reflector)

Peak Kino Bay SS P4

LRI Proton Pro (newest version)

Jetbeam E3S

Novatac Storm

Surefire/Vital Gear E1E/FB1 (stock bulb)

Fenix E01 (with red chapstick cap filter for night-adapted, ultra low output light)

Arc-P AAA

Not pictured:


Romisen RC-29 II NW (providing 100% of the photos lighting)

4Sevens Preon Revo Stainless Steel S2-emitter

Inova X5 Titanium (white)

KD Buckle AAA

Mag 2D Aspherical


----------



## lite1 (May 26, 2011)

These are some Nice Collection. Hope to get one going soon.


----------



## toby_pra (May 30, 2011)

I love orange


----------



## tubero (May 30, 2011)

fl0t said:


> Nice photos Eric242!


 
Nice flashlights! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisdm (May 30, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> Here´s a shot I just took this weekend. Three lights didn´t show up for the shoot though.... had better things to do elswhere.
> 
> http://www.ea242.de/pic/lampen/lampen2k.jpg[/wIMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric242 (May 31, 2011)

#7 & 8 from left sport a Novatac EDC clip. 

Eric


----------



## Ethen (May 31, 2011)

My E1DL ,Use 16340 Li


----------



## the_sandman (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## gabis (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## John_Galt (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a few of mine.











HDS 140 narrow. An excellent all around light. Only complaint: tint is greenish yellow around the hotspot on lower modes, nice and white on max, though.
















My only Aspheric lens. It's from a Princetion tec Blast, actually. About 27mm diameter. It focuses perfectly on my Ra, just by slipping over its bezel. I didn't mess with any settings, but this looks pretty close, by my eye, to the tint of my Ra.


----------



## New_World (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to have that fenix!


----------



## egrep (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: I may have a problem...*



Ri22o said:


> I've been lurking around on this forum for a while, and decided I should finally register.



I enjoyed re-reading your post today. Looks like you've found something to scratch that flashaholic itch. We all are in this suffering together, it's swell that you've found a place where you don't have to be ashamed or hide from other 'normal' people. 

Seriously, great stash of useful lights. Nice collection.  I have exactly one river rock lantern. Would be nice to have a couple more. 

I notice you keep your wallet slim. That's a Very Good Thing, IMO. Have you considered a 'front pocket' wallet/moneyc clip? I assume you practice holster draws on the range with that retention device, yes?


----------



## Vernon (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: I may have a problem...*

Sorry about the crappy photo quality...I may try to break out the Nikon later.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: I may have a problem...*


----------



## geomun (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nice slow start--first significant lumen output light....*


----------



## flashmenow (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are my Vital Gear builds. have 2 more but need a new image to post up.


----------



## MXDan (Sep 4, 2011)

Here is the general majority of my light collection:


----------



## egrep (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: I may have a problem...*

I see Pete Gray's work here, don't I? I'm going to be sending some stuff up to him to add his special touch. I'm looking forward to it and seeing pics like these whet my whistle all the more.



cw_mi said:


>


----------



## supersuby (Sep 4, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> Here´s a shot I just took this weekend. Three lights didn´t show up for the shoot though.... had better things to do elswhere.



What kind of anti roll tail caps are on the 2 towards the middle  I like those tails :thumbsup:


----------



## fl0t (Sep 30, 2011)

This is my collection as of 9-30-2011:


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 1, 2011)

fl0t said:


> This is my collection as of 9-30-2011:


 
what's the light front row, furthest right?


----------



## fl0t (Oct 1, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> what's the light front row, furthest right?


 
That is a JIL Lite JCR2 LR:


----------



## Skyraider59 (Oct 10, 2011)

JETBEAM ST CYCLER, XM-L T6
_Skyraider59
_


----------



## supersuby (Oct 12, 2011)

Just started collecting but this is what i have so far  And more on the way


----------



## Acid87 (Oct 12, 2011)

supersuby said:


> Just started collecting but this is what i have so far  And more on the way



Right... You should really invest in some proper lights buddy.....


----------



## supersuby (Oct 12, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Right... You should really invest in some proper lights buddy.....



Maybe someday


----------



## Rossymeister (Oct 14, 2011)

HDS Rotary 200

Mcgizmo 1x123 Body W/ Ti VME Head Running Malkoff M61W

Mcgizmo Makai -Long Runtimes and A Great Thrower

Surefire M6 Guardian Running Stock MN21

Magcharger W/ Fivemega MOP Reflector Running A Phillips 5761

Stock Magcharger


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 2, 2011)

Finally received my new phone with camera. I'm pretty sure I rounded them all up...










E1E-SG
E1E ceracoated tan
E1E ceracoated tan
E1E ceracoated safety orange
3P
3P
E1B
G2
A2L-red
C3 
C2 with KT1
M4 with SW01
M6
G2
Saint


----------



## T45 (Nov 2, 2011)

toby_pra said:


> I love orange



HEY!!! Where did you get those lanyard rings? Those look COOL!


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 3, 2011)

These are normal splitrings made of steel


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 3, 2011)

He meant the (ti) beads between the knots for sure

Eric


----------



## dajab77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> He meant the (ti) beads between the knots for sure
> 
> Eric


I wanna know too. Way cool.

Jab


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 4, 2011)

These where made by a good friend of mine...


----------



## simto (Nov 8, 2011)

Current dive lights from me and my buddy. 3x reliable Barbolights (U15, U04 'new', U04 'old') + cheap Magicshine MJ-850. Magicshine and U15 with Jetbeam RRT-3 carry handle for easy carry while diving and/or to quickly hook in the lights on the jacket.

Additionally I've mounted a Surefire diffuser FM24 on the U15 to switch from a tight beam to a wide beam, allowing taking photographs - works as a charm. Allthough, it could diffuse the light a little bit more.


----------



## T45 (Nov 8, 2011)

toby_pra said:


> These where made by a good friend of mine...



Well tell your friend he can make some cold hard cash making those! or cyber cool credit with paypal, whatever the case may be. Put me down for an interest thread.


----------



## TurboTalon (Nov 14, 2011)

Just starting my collection.


----------



## iso9009 (Dec 4, 2011)

My collection


----------



## Genna (Dec 28, 2011)

My little collection

*Surefire's *(More or less)*:*







*Slightly more generous** EDC's**:*


----------



## Olaf_S (Dec 29, 2011)

One new in the MJ-family -> the longest one in picture


and sorry, the pictures are a litte big 









Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Larzon (Dec 30, 2011)

Fast pic on my some of my lights


----------



## Swede74 (Jan 15, 2012)

My apologies for the low image quality - I only have a mobile phone camera.


----------



## ledlumi01 (Jan 15, 2012)

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=700F59A12D2E3CE5&id=700F59A12D2E3CE5!190&sc=photos


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Jan 15, 2012)

my small but growing collection. From left: Fenix PD20, Jetbeam RRT-0, Eagletac D25LC2 mini, T100C2, T20C2, M3C4 single XML. 








Same light just changed them around. From left: Fenix, Jetbeam, eagletac D25 mini, M3C4, T100C2, T20C2. 

Some of my next possible purchases are. 
Lumintop L1C
Shining beam I-mini XPG-R5
Zebralight H-31 headlamp
Zebralight SC600
Night core ex 11.2
Jetbeam BC40 
Jetbeam M2S

Anybody have any of these lights. Opinions are greatly appriciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## mr.lumen (Feb 5, 2012)

what is the light left of the m6 guardian? it looks awesome!




alantch said:


> *BIG and small, bright and not so bright. Let's see them !!*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start with my small collection.


----------



## mr.lumen (Feb 5, 2012)

would you be willing to sell one of the sst-50s by any chance??? 



taewoopa said:


> My Current Mac's Torches Collection.
> 
> *Tri- EDCs and SST-50 lights*


----------



## mr.lumen (Feb 8, 2012)

just curious what light is the center one? its looks awesome! as does the one to its right.




supersuby said:


> Just started collecting but this is what i have so far  And more on the way


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 9, 2012)

Olaf_S said:


> One new in the MJ-family -> the longest one in picture
> 
> 
> and sorry, the pictures are a litte big
> ...



Those "flame" anodized lights are gorgeous Olaf...can you tell us a little more about them?


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 9, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> just curious what light is the center one? its looks awesome! as does the one to its right.


The center light appears to be a body only, not a complete light (looks like it´s standing on it´s threads).

Eric


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 9, 2012)

Toohotruk said:


> Those "flame" anodized lights are gorgeous Olaf...can you tell us a little more about them?



Those are from the SuperFlashlight family.
The blue one is a first generation SuperFlashlight or SFI that I believe originally came with a Luxeon V emitter. The one on the right and the one on its side are both SFII from a limited run of 20 or so in orange and black splash anodize and came with a Luxeon III emitter and optic, though the one on its side has since had a Lux V and reflector installed (that one used to be mine and I do miss it!).
Last, the tall one in the center is a 3 cell Hyperlux, upgraded with a 15 watt Ostar by Mac.
Correct me if I'm mistaken Olaf! 
BTW, your collection continues to improve and impress!


----------



## T45 (Mar 2, 2012)

Is the body for this a FiveMega E1? If not, what is it?


----------



## nein166 (Mar 2, 2012)

Weaponlight parts 
Head = Z44
Head Adapter = LU60A
Body = A21
Tailcap = ??? C series version of Scoutlight tailcap ???

edit: UM00 tailcap for tape switch, add a 7" tape switch and call it a UM07


----------



## brucejiang (May 28, 2012)

the body is a JETBEAM 1XCR123A extender


----------

